# Quick Good Grill ideas



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks like we here till Friday atleast. Did pork, seafood, I am not a big fan of steaks over gas, so unless Dillian wants steak for dinner... I am thinking a chicken. Ill have to grab a IR thermometer if I do that, about the only thing I am affraid of under or over cooking for thay matter, lol.

So, whole spatchcock or pieces? Any store bought white sauces tjat are any good? Thinking grilled squash and zucchini with it tonight

What store bought seasoning or marinade are tried and true for yard birds?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

That Dukes White Sauce is trash as bad as I hate saying that. Don’t even waste your money on it.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Big Bob Gibson's bottled white sauce isn't bad. Not a lot of store bought white sauces out there. Stubbs marinades are good


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Gibsons. Never waste your money on the Pilleteri's white sauce. Someone brought me a bottle and I opened it today. I also threw it away today. I've been cooking a bunch of birds lately, but I eat the leg quarters. If it wasn't for the wife wanting white meat for chicken salad, I would only buy leg quarters.

Also, I know you're in a hotel, but making a white sauce is pretty easy. Just put the mayo, pepper, vinegar, cayenne, etc in a mason jar and shake it up.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Big Bob Gibson's White BBQ Sauce Copycat


This copycat recipe delivers a homemade version of Big Bob Gibson's White BBQ Sauce that you'll love on sandwiches and seafood tacos.




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe some ready made kabobs. Good nibbling without having to have a bunch of plates and stuff


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

I dust my chicken for the grill with Old Bay seasoning before putting on the grate. Great flavor before adding the BBQ sauce late in the grilling cycle to keep it from burning.

Or @H2OMARK suggested, chicken kabobs with veggies is another tasty grilling option. Use Newman's Italian dressing for a marinade. 

I know it's not up to the caliber of some of you resident chefs, but both are simple in a hotel patio setting.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Splittine said:


> That Dukes White Sauce is trash as bad as I hate saying that. Don’t even waste your money on it.


Yea tried that, tossed the rest of the bottle, lol. I guess Moes BBQ makes their own? Thats probably the best I have ever eaten


H2OMARK said:


> Maybe some ready made kabobs. Good nibbling without having to have a bunch of plates and stuff


Tried to find some yesterday, all they had made up at Publix was chicken, I am not a fan of cooking my veggies and chicken together, takes Chicken longer than veggies and veggies be overcooked, lol

I may expand my search to another grocery store today


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hit up Trader Joe’s. They have a lot of specialty stuff you won’t find anywhere else and prices kill Publix.


----------



## Kayakpicker (Jun 27, 2021)

Had a buddy who graduated from the Culinary Institute up in NY, top of his class, a true culinary deity. From Oklahoma so he knows grillin and bbq, too. When forced to buy rather than make his own marinade, he'd grab Stubb's Pork Marinade every time - would even on occasion let people think he made it. Has a nice kick and while it's best on pork, it does chicken right, too especially dark meat.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Kayakpicker said:


> Had a buddy who graduated from the Culinary Institute up in NY, top of his class, a true culinary deity. From Oklahoma so he knows grillin and bbq, too. When forced to buy rather than make his own marinade, he'd grab Stubb's Pork Marinade every time - would even on occasion let people think he made it. Has a nice kick and while it's best on pork, it does chicken right, too especially dark meat.


Try Stubbs marinade on grilled salmon. It real good


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Look up a recipe for caprese chicken. Pretty simple ingredient list. You can cook veggies to go with it or make a side salad. If doing regular grilled chicken grab some everglades seasoning. Cactus dust is pretty good. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet chili sauce on the bird. Pretty sure Publix has it in the Asian section.

I put it on the side and dip the bird into it while eating.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Bachans Japanese bbq sauce is good on chicken


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well 3 more country style ribs had to cook up, they all wanted steak, so got myself some boneless skinless thighs. Found a mustard base sauce ( trying hard on sugar free diet) will see how bad it ruins them, lol

Squash and Zuk Italian seasoning and garlic salt, evoo and butter mix, sear over hot grate onto foil with butter to finish cooking. 

Dillian and his significant other got Rare/med rare to go she took back to the hospital for them. 

Daughter wanted steak, Dog and rice, lol. Fresh cut strawberries and a big cookie for desert


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

G Hughes makes some good stuff.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jason, is there any place you can't cook?
jack


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Thats a fine looking cooking setup for a hotel. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> jason, is there any place you can't cook?
> jack


He's never cooked at my house or on my boat......hint......hint. It's really nice that hotel has that setup for you. Grill and countertops even looks clean


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> jason, is there any place you can't cook?
> jack


 I have made do in some questionable places, hahaha. I hate eating out and much rather cook at home, hotel, woods... anywhere than eat out somewhere, lol

It is a nice set up, even though its gas, I am greatful.

Had a gentleman been out here every evening last 2 night when I was cooking out here when I walked out. He offered to move so I could have the grill I was in last 2 night, I told him no worries. He started telling me about how he just discovered reverse searing and using his treager at home, lol. Ibl gave him and the other 2 fellas that were sipping around a table the ribs as I had my chicken. They were thankful

The G Hughes isn't bad, almost reminds me of Chic filet sauce. I kinda like it. One more night, so need to decide what tomorrow will be for us and my Son. He hates the hospital food and rather have me cook him something, lol


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> He's never cooked at my house or on my boat......hint......hint. It's really nice that hotel has that setup for you. Grill and countertops even looks clean


 I am always down to throwdown on the back deck! Never been invited, but take the ole 18 Palm Beach out 30+ miles every chance I get, lol. Reminds me, I see it laying down Saturday afternoon. If we are back and wife feels good enough, I may have to disappear for 8-10 hrs see if any AJ wanna play


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

wish i couda been one of those old gents that stole yo ribs.
jack


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> wish i couda been one of those old gents that stole yo ribs.
> jack


They were mediocre at best, lol.


----------

